
Help us understand more about our product – Take our survey - mozartted
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeyejTEGpxHXVwThZLNYqUAYd3ggIhty9HcFnSDq2eyrYrfew/viewform
======
mozartted
Hey there, we are taking a survey to better understand our idea, If you are
into fin-tech, digital transactions, and e-commerce, we'd appreciate your help
with this survey.

~~~
ColinWright
Most of the way through and I get this question:

    
    
      So what do you do?
    
        Employed Designer
        Employed Software Developer
        Freelancer Software developer
        Freelance Designer
        C - level executive.
        Marketing personal
        Finance personal
        Graphics Designer
        Freelance graphics designer
    

I'm none of the above, so at this point I bounce. You _really_ need to think
more about your survey, and I _strongly_ advise you against acting on what you
think it's telling you. It's heavily biased in ways you don't expect.

~~~
mozartted
Okay, I'd definitely consider this, thanks for the feedback, Any Ideas about
how I might improve the survey?

~~~
ColinWright
Just one case, I run an event every year and do all the ticketing myself. As a
result I run, over a course of a few months, several hundred financial
transactions. Put yourself in that position and try to take the survey.

Look at question 2 - I'm not really a retailer, nor do I run an online
freelance business, and in this context I'm not being a consumer. It just gets
worse from there.

It may be that I'm not in your target audience, so having me bounce is not a
problem, but you could think more about that and make it clear from the
beginning.

It's really not clear what you're trying to extract from this. Beyond that I
don't really know what I can contribute.

